# что понимается под данным товаром



## Etcetera

Ciàu,

How can we translate что понимается под данным товаром into English?

I've arrived at "what is regarded as a given product", but I don't quite like it and I'm not sure it's correct. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Crescent

Hi, Etcetera! 
 Well, I'm sorry to say this, but to me, at least, your phrase looks perfectly correct.  
I see absolutely nothing wrong with it, and I'm not sure why you yourself don't like it.

The only thing that I would change, is the ''a given product'' to ''the given product''. I mean - are you talking about a specific, already made product, or are you just talking theoretically, about an imaginary or supposed product?

You may think I'm just hairsplitting , but you wouldn't belive how one tiny article ''the/a'' can change the meaning of the sentence in English. 

Another suggestion (although not at all better than your own) would be: _which is seen to be the given product. 
_
Hope it helps!


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Crescent.

Oh, I guess it's only me with my lack of self-confidence. Well, I believe that if you have the slightest suspicion, it's better to ask a question.

I'm perfectly sure that "a given product" is more appropriate as the sentence is not about any specific product. By the way, we spent a whole term at the University studying English articles, so I'm perfectly aware of their significance (although I must confess that this term added very little to my knowledge of the articles.)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Kolan

Перевод зависит от того, вопросительным или повествовательным является предложение. Об этом не стоит забывать.


----------



## Etcetera

Это повествовательное предложение. "Что понимается под данным товаром" в нем идет в скобках, как пояснение к тому, что такое "идентификация товара".


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> Это повествовательное предложение. "Что понимается под данным товаром" в нем идет в скобках, как пояснение к тому, что такое "идентификация товара".


Тогда следует избегать слов _which/what._


----------



## Etcetera

Kolan said:


> Тогда следует избегать слов _which/what._


Тогда как бы вы перевели:
идентификация товара (что понимается под данным товаром)"?
Мне, честно говоря, кроме "what is regarded..." ничего не приходит в голову.


----------



## Crescent

Etcetera said:


> Тогда как бы вы перевели:
> идентификация товара (что понимается под данным товаром)"?
> Мне, честно говоря, кроме "what is regarded..." ничего не приходит в голову.



Вот английский - чудной язык, ей богу.  Было бы надо перевести это Вам на французский или испанский, я бы с удовольствием вам бы сказала, даже не думая:
сe qui (fr.) or lo que (sp.)

Grammatically, this is called a relative pronoun, and in strict English rules should be ''that which''. However, it is uncommon to have such a level of formality in English, (but perhaps it's not so bad for what you're dealing with Etcetera! It seems pretty formal to me. ) I think, to be honest, ''what'' or ''which'' is absolutely fine here.

But you can also use ''that which'', if you want to make it clearer.


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> Тогда как бы вы перевели:
> идентификация товара (что понимается под данным товаром)"?
> Мне, честно говоря, кроме "what is regarded..." ничего не приходит в голову.


Если вы связаны дословностью перевода, то ничего лучшего и нет. В то время как, на самом деле, требуется передача смысла. Текст на русском убогий, если его переводить дословно, то ничего хорошего не выйдет.

Я бы переосмыслил написанное как "определение товара по его характеристикам".


----------



## Etcetera

Перевод требуется максимально точный, так что придется оставить первоначальный вариант с "what is regarded".


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> Перевод требуется максимально точный, так что придется оставить первоначальный вариант с "what is regarded".


Попробуйте убрать хотя бы корявое "what is" так, чтобы начиналось c "*regarded as...*"

Товар я бы перевёл как *merchandise* или, в крайнем случае,* goods,* так как речь идёт, видимо, не о производстве.


----------



## Stripped

Kolan said:


> Попробуйте убрать хотя бы корявое "what is" так, чтобы начиналось c "*regarded as...*"
> 
> Товар я бы перевёл как *merchandise* или, в крайнем случае,* goods,* так как речь идёт, видимо, не о производстве.



Или всё-таки "considered" вместо "regarded". Элегантности, конечно, не прибавляет.


----------



## Etcetera

Kolan said:


> Товар я бы перевёл как *merchandise* или, в крайнем случае,* goods,* так как речь идёт, видимо, не о производстве.


Да, спасибо - мне самой не очень нравилось совпадение production в двух значениях. Кстати, о merchandise я как-то даже не подумала, и наверняка решила бы, что это глагол.


----------



## Etcetera

Stripped said:


> Или всё-таки "considered" вместо "regarded". Элегантности, конечно, не прибавляет.


Т.е., вы предлагаете considered as a given product?
Мне почему-то кажется, что regarded - более "точное" слово; considered предполагает, может быть, опору больше на личное мнение, чем на объективные характеристики.


----------



## cyanista

По-моему, сочетание "regarded as a given ..." вызывает другие ассоциации. Не данный, а скорее заданный, установленный. Звучит, в общем, как-то математически. "Smth is regarded as a given" вообще обозначает, что что-то воспринимается как само собой разумеющееся.

Я бы посоветовала тебе почитать выражения и фразы, которые предлагает Мультитран. У меня возникло впечатление, что given очень часто переводится просто как определенный артикль (в русском артиклей-то нет, вот бюрократы и изощряются  ). Зачастую данный вообще не переводится!

Я понимаю, что хочется или необходимо перевести точно, но все равно недопустимо втискивать английскую бюрократию в рамки русской. Получается очень уж неубедительно.  

Вот я нашла следующее предложение:
*
Identification (i.e., appropriate product definition) of hardware, software and data.*
Документ называется GOVERNMENT CONCEPT OF OPERATIONS (GCO) FOR ELECTRONIC COMMERCE (EC) IN AN INTEGRATED DIGITAL ENVIRONMENT (IDE).

Хорошо звучит, не правда ли? И смысл тот же! Я бы на твоем месте пожертвовала излишней точностью!


----------



## Etcetera

cyanista said:


> Вот я нашла следующее предложение:
> *
> Identification (i.e., appropriate product definition) of hardware, software and data.*
> Документ называется GOVERNMENT CONCEPT OF OPERATIONS (GCO) FOR ELECTRONIC COMMERCE (EC) IN AN INTEGRATED DIGITAL ENVIRONMENT (IDE).
> 
> Хорошо звучит, не правда ли? И смысл тот же! Я бы на твоем месте пожертвовала излишней точностью!


Да, мне это выражение нравится гораздо больше - оно очень точное и элегантное. Спасибо тебе большое!

Кстати, если бы не Мультитран, я бы задавала, наверное, в пять раз больше вопросов на форуме. Он действительно очень помогает, особенно при переводе устойчивых выражений, которые если и есть в "бумажных" словарях, то разве что узкоспециальных.


----------



## cyanista

Etcetera said:


> Да, мне это выражение нравится гораздо больше - оно очень точное и элегантное. Спасибо тебе большое!


На здоровьичко. 

Очень рада, что ты согласна с этим вариантом. Нужно всегда стремиться к тому, чтобы перевод звучал естественно.  А то так часто читаешь переводы и прямо в и д и ш ь оригинал! (А если исходного языка не знаешь, то остается только гадать.  ) Не надо бояться отбросить изначальную синтаксическую структуру. Буквальный перевод еще *далеко не* точный перевод!

Ну вот, опять я  соскальзываю в назидательный тон.  Просто наболело.


----------



## Etcetera

А мне как раз и надо, чтобы мне постоянно напоминали о вреде буквализма. При переводе я отчего-то постоянно проявляю педантизм, которого при обычных обстоятельствах за мной не наблюдается.


----------

